# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  سابقة شركة البدوي للانتاج الفني/ضد/ الفنان خضر بشير

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سابقة قضائية عن تسجيل المصنف

المحكمة العليا
القضاة : 
سعادة السيد / جون وول ماكيج قاضي المحكمة العليا رئيساً 
سعادة السيدة / فريدة إبراهيم أحمد قاضي المحكمة العليا عضواً 
سعادة السيد / محي الدين سيد طاهر قاضي المحكمة العليا عضواً 
الأطـــراف : 
شركة البدوي للإنتاج الفني طاعنة
//ضـــد//
خضر بشير أحمد مطعون ضده
النمرة : م ع/ ط م/ 1132/1999م
قانون حق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة لسنة 1996م – تسجيل المصنف اختياري وليست إجباري – شروط انتقال حقوق المؤلف الأدبية والمالية . 

1 - تسجيل مصنفات وفق قانون حق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة لسنة 1996م اختياري ، ويعتبر التسجيل هذا فقط بينة مبدئية على نشأة المصنف أو تأليفه إذا نشأ نزاع , وقد جاء هذا القانون مخالفاً لما ورد في قانون حق المؤلف لسنة 1974م والذي كان يشترط تسجيل المصنف لتمتع أي مؤلف الحقوق المقررة في القانون . 

2 - يشترط لصحة تنازل المؤلف عن حقوقه الأدبية والمالية أن يكون التنازل مكتوباً وبتوقيع مالك الحقوق أو من ينوب عنه وأن يسجل هذا التنازل بمكتب مسجل المصنفات وأن يتضمن التنازل بيان الحق المتنازل عنه ومدة التنازل ومكان استقلال ذلك الحق ومقدار مكافأة المؤلف .
المحامون : 
الأستاذ / محمد الفاتح إسماعيل عن الطاعن 
الأستاذ / طارق الأمين العوض عن المطعون ضده 
الحكــــم
تتلخص الوقائع أن المطعون ضده أقام الدعوى المدنية رقم 1353/97 ضد الطاعنة وآخرين أمام محكمة الخرطوم الجزئية وقد جاء في دعواه بأن المدعي كفنان قام بتلحين وأداء أغنية (خدعوك) وقام بتسجيلها بصوته بالإذاعة السودانية في 7/7/1977م على الشريط رقم 126 وأنه في عام 1997م قامت المدعى عليها الأولى بتسجيل صوتي مثبت على شريط بعنوان (جواب للبلد) على صوت المدعى عليه الثاني محمود عبد العزيز والمدعى عليها الثالثة حنان بلو بلو دون تفويض أو تعاقد , وقد قامت المدعى عليها الأولى بنشر وتوزيع الشريط المذكور عن طريق البيع التجاري حيث وزعت من الشريط 20ألف نسخة على دفعتين وتقدر قيمة الشريط الواحد حسب سعر البيع 4.500 جنيهاً , وقد جاء في الدعوى بأن الأغنية المثبتة في الشريط المذكور قد طرأ عليها تغيير أحدث تحريفاً وتشويهاً بعد تسجيلها فيه بصوت المدعى عليه الثاني والثالث وقد تضرر المدعي من هذا الاعتداء مادياً وطلب بتعويض مالي 30 مليون جنيه وقدرت قيمة الدعوى بـ90 مليون جنيه – تقدم محامي المدعى عليها الأولى والثاني بمذكرة دفاعهم في الدعوى مشيراً إلي أن المدعي تنازل عن لحن أغنية (خدعوك) بموجب التنازل المؤرخ في 8/9/1996م وقبض المقابل أمام شهود وقد قام المدعى عليه الأول بتسجيل التنازل عن اللحن لدى مجلس المصنفات وطالب بشطب الدعوى ، وقد أقر المدعى عليهما للمدعي بتلحين الأغنية وقيامهما بتسجيل صوتي مثبت على البوم (جواب للبلد) بصوت المدعى عليه الثاني وأن المدعى عليها الأولى تعاقدت مع المدعي على استغلال اللحن تجارياً ، كما أنكرت المدعى عليها الأولى عدد النسخ المطبوعة للحن ودفعت أن سعر النسخة الواحدة 2.100 جنيهاً , وناهض طلبات المدعي والتمس شطب الدعوى . 
المدعى عليها الثالثة أعلنت بالنشر وأحتفظ بإصدار الأمر المناسب ضدها في نهاية الدعوى لدي غيابها عن الجلسة المعلن لها . محكمة الموضوع حددت الإقرارات ونقاط النزاع وسمعت بينات الطرفين وأصدرت حكمها بشطب الدعوى . 
استؤنف الحكم أمام محكمة الاستئناف وقد أصدرت الأخيرة قرارها بإلغاء حكم محكمة الموضوع وأمرت المدعى عليها الأولى بدفع مبلغ واحد مليون دينار كتعويض للمدعي كما أمرت بأن يدفع المدعى عليه الأول رسوم الدعوى وأتعاب اتفاقية مقدارها مائة ألف دينار سوداني . وأن تسلم أشرطة الأغنية التي تمت طباعتها للمطعون ضده الأول . ضد هذا القرار يطعن أمامنا محامي المدعى عليها الأولى وقد تقدم بطلبه في القيد الزمني المحدد قانوناً كما تحصل على الإذن اللازم وبذلك يكون الطعن مستوفياً للشروط القانونية لقبوله شكلاً وقد أتيحت الفرصة للمطعون ضده للرد وقد أرفق أمامنا رده . 
تتلخص أسباب الطعن في خطأ محكمة الاستئناف ومخالفتها للقانون بتقديرها أن المطعون ضده هو المالك المسجل لأغنية (خدعوك) حيث أنه مالك للحن وحق الأداء فقط وأن نص الأغنية مملوك للشاعر المرحوم حسين محمد حسين وبما أن المطعون ضده لم يسجل اللحن ومعه الأداء أمام مجلس المصنفات فإنه لا يجوز الحماية اللازمة وفقاً لقانون حماية حق المؤلف لسنة 1996م وأن التسجيل الصوتي للمطعون ضده للأغنية عام 1977م على الشريط رقم 126ق م لا يعطيه الحق في الحماية المفروضة كما أن المحكمة العليا أخطأت لأنها قررت بأنه طالما أن التوقيع من غير المالك فإنه غير صحيح وأغفلت عن من ينوب عنه وفقاً لنص المادة 15/2 من قانون حماية حق المؤلف سنة 96 حيث أن من وقع عن المالك هو وكيله . كما أفاد بأن العقد لم يأتي خلواً من مدة الاستغلال بل نص بأنها 3 سنوات كما أن مكان الاستغلال هو إقليم السودان وأن الكاسيت قد طبع بالخارج إلا أنه وزع بالسودان كما أن التنازل لم يكن على سبيل التخصيص . كما جاء في الأسباب أن تعويض المطعون ضده بلا مسوغ حيث أن المطعون ضده لم يثبت الضرر أو ما فاته من كسب ولم يشر إلي ضرر أصاب سمعته الفنية كفنان كما أن المحكمة لم تضع في اعتبارها المصروفات التي تكبدها الطاعن في طباعة الشريط وحق الشحن والتخليص ومصروفات البيع والتوزيع والجمارك والضرائب والزكاة حيث قررت أن كل عائد البيع هو ربحا وكسبا وتسائل عن كيفية تسليم الشرائط الأخرى التي تكون ضمن المنوعات للطاعن وأين هذه هي الشرائط . 
كما أضاف إلي الأسباب بأن قضية الادعاء خلت عن المطالبة بأي أتعاب اتفاقية إلا أن المحكمة العليا قضت بهذه الأتعاب الاتفاقية كما خالف القانون بأن أمر بدفع رسوم الدعوى وقد صرحت الدعوى بدون رسوم . كما أضاف بأن الشريط يحمل نصوصاً فنية أخرى عبارة عن 8 أغنيات أخرى بخلاف أغنية "خدعوك" ولم تتعرض المحكمة لتكلفتها على حساب تكلفة وبيع 7500 نسخة منه وطالب بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه وتأييد حكم محكمة الموضوع . 
هذا وقد جاء في رد محامي المطعون ضده بأنه لم يثبت أن المطعون ضده قد وقع على عقد التنازل كما أن التنازل لم يتم أمام جهة رسمية ولم يسجل عقد التنازل لدى مكتب مسجل المصنفات الفنية , لم يوضح العقد الشروط الجوهرية للتنازل فيما يتعلق بمدة الاستغلال والمكافأة . كما أفاد بأن الأغنية قد سجلت باسم المطعون ضده بالإذاعة وفقاً لقانون حق المؤلف سنة 74 كما أوضح ما جنته الطاعنة من أرباح وراء استغلالها للحن المطعون ضده وطالب في النهاية بشطب الطعن برسومه . 
للفصل في هذا الطعن لابد لنا من الإجابة على عدد من الأسئلة. 
أولها , متعلق بملكية لحن وأداء أغنية "خدعوك" والتي هي محل نزاع أمامنا , وقد جاء في أسباب الطعن بأن المطعون ضده لم يقم بتسجيل هذه الأغنية لدي مسجل المصنفات الفنية وفقاً لقانون حق المؤلف سنة 1996م وبالتالي فإنه لا يتمتع بالحماية اللازمة في ذلك القانون وهو بذلك يتقدم بدفع قانوني بالرغم من إقراره في دفاعه الموضوعي أمام محكمة الموضوع بأن المطعون ضده هو صاحب لحن وأداء الأغنية المذكورة وإلا لماذا أتعب نفسه بالذهاب إليه في منزله ليوقع له تنازلاً عن الأغنية . 
وباطلاعنا على المادة 23(1) من قانون حماية حق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة سنة 1996م يتضح لنا بأن تسجيل المصنفات أساساً اختياري . ويعتبر التسجيل هذا فقط بينة مبدئية على نشأة المصنف أو تأليفه إذا نشأ نزاع أو اتخذت إجراءات قانونية بشأنه وهذا لا يعني استبعاد الأدلة الأخرى لإثبات ملكية المصنف وقد جاء هذا القانون مخالفاً لما ورد في قانون حق المؤلف لسنة 1974م والذي كان يشترط تسجيل المصنف لتمتع أي مؤلف بالحقوق المقررة في القانون على أن يكون التسجيل وفقاً لأحكام ذلك القانون أنظر المادة (14) من القانون المشار إليه , أما قانون حق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة سنة 1996م فقد فرق بين حالتين حالة أن يكون الشخص هو المالك الأصلي للمصنف وفي هذه الحالة فإن التسجيل اختياري والحالة الثانية هي حالة أن يقوم صاحب الحق في المصنف بالتنازل عن حقه في استغلال المصنف لآخر وفي هذه الحالة يكون تسجيل عقود التنازل أو الإحالة لمستعمل المصنف إجبارياً وفقاً لنص المادة 23 فقرة (2) من قانون حق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة سنة 1996م ويعتبر ذلك ابتداءً هو دليل الإثبات القانوني لاستغلال المصنف بواسطة المستعمل إذا نشأ نزاع أو اتخذت إجراءات قانونية . 
والسؤال الثاني الذي يطرح نفسه هو مدى صحة وقانونية تنازل المطعون ضده عن حقه في لحن وأداء أغنية "خدعوك" للطاعن ؟
لقد أفاد الطاعن في دعواه أمام محكمة الموضوع بأن المطعون ضده قد تنازل له عن حقه في لحن وأداء أغنية "خدعوك" بموجب مستند دفاع (1) وقانون حق المؤلف سنة 1996م يشترط لصحة التنازل ونقل الحق الآتي :
أولاً : أن يكون التنازل مكتوباً وبتوقيع مالك الحقوق أو من ينوب عنه . 
ثانياً : أن يتم تسجيل هذا التنازل بمكتب مسجل المصنفات . 
ثالثاً : أن يتضمن التنازل بيان الحق المتنازل عنه ومدة التنازل ومكان استغلال ذلك الحق ومقدار مكافأة المؤلف وأي شروط ضرورية أفضل لحق المؤلف . 
باطلاعنا على مستند دفاع (1) يتضح لنا أنه لم يبين لنا بوضوح الحق المتنازل عنه ان كان كلمات الأغنية أم لحنها حيث جاء فيه تنازلت بطوعي واختياري وحالتي المعتبرة شرعاً عن الأغنية – اللحن المذكور أعلاه دون أي توضيح لهم . أن المستند لم يحدد مدة التنازل أو مكان الاستغلال أو مقدار مكافأة المؤلف أضف إلي ذلك عدم تسجيل ذلك التنازل وهو شرط إجباري لدي مسجل المصنفات الفنية وفقاً لقانون حق المؤلف سنة 1996م وبالنسبة لتوقيع المالك يقر الطاعن وشهوده بأن المالك (خضر بشير) للحن وأداء الأغنية لم يوقع على مستند التنازل حيث كان مصاباً بكسر في الحوض والترقوة كما أنه لا يبصر حسب إفادة شاهد الدفاع الرشيد حاج الأمين , وشاهد الدفاع سليمان زين العابدين أقر بأن التوقيع في خانة الشخص المتنازل هو توقيعه هو ، وأنه قد قام بالتوقيع لأن المدعى عنده رجفة ونظره ضعيف وشاهد الدفاع الرشيد الحاج لا يتذكر بأنه تمت قراءة مستند دفاع (1) على المدعى كما لا يتذكر بأن المدعى خضر بشير قال للشاهد سليمان زين العابدين وقع لي " أنظر ص 62 من المحضر " ورغم ذلك وقع ذلك الشاهد دون أي توكيل من المدعى سوى ادعائه . قانون المعاملات المدنية 1984م يشترط لصحة الوكالة أن يكون محضر الوكالة كتابة كما كانت الوكالة متعلقة بتصرف يتطلب القانون كتابته أنظر المادة 417 فقرة (3) , ونصل من ذلك بأن توقيع الشاهد سليمان ، على عقد التنازل بصفته وكيلاً عن المطعون ضده غير صحيح قانوناً لأن قانون حق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة لسنة 1996م يشترط لحماية انتقال الحقوق الأدبية والمالية أن يتم التنازل أو النقل كتابة المادة 15(1) من القانون المشار إليه . 
ومن هنا نصل إلي أن التنازل بمقتضى مستند دفاع (1) باطل لأن القانون يشترط الكتابة بالنسبة للوكالة التي بمقتضاها تم توقيع التنازل . 
والسؤال الثالث هو هل تم اعتداء على حق المطعون ضده باستغلال الطاعنة لحقه في لحن وأداء أغنية "خدعوك" تجارياً ، الإجابة بالإيجاب وفقاً لجميع البيانات التي يكشف عنها محضر الدعوى والتي أشارت إليها محكمة الاستئناف في حكمها . 
والسؤال الرابع هل التعويض المحكوم به مبالغ فيه. 
لقد ثبت أمام محكمة الموضوع استغلال الطاعنة لأغنية "خدعوك" وقد قبضت من جراء ذلك كسباً مادياً على حساب المطعون ضده بطباعة وتوزيع اللحن في أشرطة الكاسيت المسموعة بحيث جاءت جميع الأرباح خالصة للشركة الطاعنة ، وكان المطعون ضده قد طالب بتعويض مقداره 90مليون إلا أن محكمة الاستئناف قضت له بتعويض مقداره مليون دينار ونحن نرى بعد الوضع في الاعتبار المنصرفات التي لم يتطرق لنا بها الطاعن في البينات التي قدمها ويعتبر قد فشل في تقديمها حيث أنه يعلم بمطالبة المطعون ضده في دعواه وقام بمناهضتها بدون أي بيانات أن التعويض مناسب أما بالنسبة للأتعاب الاتفاقية للمحاماة فإن الطعن لم يقم بإثباتها وعليه نقرر إلغاء الحكم بها مع الحكم بالأتعاب المادية على أن يلزم الطاعن برسوم التقاضي فإعفاء الطاعن من سداد رسوم الدعوى باعتباره فقيراً لا يعني عدم الحكم بها في مواجهة المدعى عليه الذي خسر دعواه على أن تكون في حدود المبلغ المحكوم به . ولا أمر فيما يتعلق برسوم هذا الطعن . 
وبالنسبة للأمر الصادر بتسليم الشرائط فإننا نقرر أن يستبدل به أمراً بإيقاف تعدي الطاعن بنسخ أو طباعة الأغنية في أي من أشرطة الكاسيت الخاصة به ومصادرة أي شريط به هذه الأغنية قامت الطاعنة بعمله . 
القاضي : فريدة إبراهيم احمد
التاريخ : 28/6/2000م
القاضي : محي الدين سيد طاهر القاضي جون وول ماكيج التاريخ : 29/7/2000م التاريخ : 6/8/2000

*

----------

